# Mass state police polygraph/lie detector?



## Jwedge72 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi everyone how's it going I'm currently 18 and about to graduate high school and I've heard mixed answers about polygraph testing In Ma? For the state police I have nothing to hide I'd be completely open about anything I've done I'm just curious because I moved to cape cod ma from New Hampshire where more than 60% of recruits fail the test it was a big deal to them up there and the agencies are going crazy looking for qualified people but in MA it doesn't really seem to say if you have to take the test can anyone clarify this for me thank you


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

have you ever had sex with a barn yard animal?

...As far as I can tell you is no, but I only did the test, run, oral board interview then deferment to the fabled 80RTT.


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

As far as Mass goes we do NOT use the polygraph for any form of pre employment police hiring here. I would still expect a fairly comprehensive background to be done however.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Illegal to poly candidates in mass. 

I don't think NH is going crazy for candidates... There's plenty here and in mass that can fill the ranks.


----------



## Jwedge72 (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks everyone for clarifying I appreciate it


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Learn to use punctuation first. Worry about a polygraph second.


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

RodneyFarva said:


> deferment to the fabled 80RTT.


Fabled? Ok, boot.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Crazy Otto said:


> Fabled? Ok, boot.


No no... You misunderstand, sir.

Farva and I had 95's from the 2002 test. Remember during Deval's governorship, when he decided he was going to fuck the MSP, dry, and not fund any RTT's for almost 6 years?

We got letters, showed up, did the interviews etc... All for the 80th that was supposed to occur much prior to the 2009 exam... Somewhat of a "maintenance class" was the rumor.

Well, we all know how that turned out.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

RodneyFarva said:


> have you ever had sex with a barn yard animal?
> 
> ...As far as I can tell you is no, but I only did the test, run, oral board interview then deferment to the fabled 80RTT.


Read your post quick and it doesn't really look good. "have you ever had sex with a barn yard animal?" "As far as I can tell you is no..." a follow up question would be, "So, you don't think the animal you had sex with could be classified as a 'barn yard animal'? Wild animal? Domesticated pet? We would like specifics, please."

I love when I catch myself wording something that leaves it open to interpretation.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

it was a slow day a work.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> No no... You misunderstand, sir.
> 
> Farva and I had 95's from the 2002 test. Remember during Deval's governorship, when he decided he was going to fuck the MSP, dry, and not fund any RTT's for almost 6 years?
> 
> ...


Yes! so close you could smell the kiwi, capsaicin and heartbreak in the air.


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> No no... You misunderstand, sir.
> 
> Farva and I had 95's from the 2002 test. Remember during Deval's governorship, when he decided he was going to fuck the MSP, dry, and not fund any RTT's for almost 6 years?
> 
> ...


No worries. Just an old guy using my prerogative to give a new guy a tickle. Thing is, ALL RTT's think they are the best. But we all know mine was.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Crazy Otto said:


> No worries. Just an old guy using my prerogative to give a new guy a tickle. Thing is, ALL RTT's think they are the best. But we all know mine was.


True that Dude.....But the fact remains that I am so well trained and experienced that I WAIVERED out of SSPO, and one Federal Academy.


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

mpd61 said:


> True that Dude.....But the fact remains that I am so well trained and experienced that I WAIVERED out of SSPO, and one Federal Academy.


A high speed, low drag "operator"


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Crazy Otto said:


> A high speed, low drag "operator"


What did you expect? He fucked SSPO.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I'm a legend in my own mind.......


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

"Have you ever had sex with a barnyard animal?"
"If yes, do you have any pictures?"


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Crazy Otto said:


> A high speed, low drag "operator"


I'm more of a high drag, medium speed guy nowadays


----------

